# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Blender 3D map projections (in development)

## ChameleonScales

Hi,
We've (sort of) collaborated to make an add-on for Blender that maps an image onto a sphere using the Mercator projection. The idea is to go further by adding other mapping projections and also perform a reverse operation (create the shpere from the image).
I will probably not personally collaborate further but if you're interested in this project check it out here, and if you know some python code feel free to collaborate here !

----------


## science&creativity

oh wow. I realize this is an old post with no replies, but I'll definitely keep an eye on this and try it out at some point. That's pretty cool! thanks for sharing!

----------

